# Which Boat motor?



## Hunter Blair (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys... i am looking to repower my boat either this summer or fall and looking for opinions on which motor yall think is best.... the three i am looking at are 

1. Yamaha 60HP 4-stroke
2. Honda 50 HP 4-stroke
3. Evinrude 60 HP E-tec


So tell me the good and bad about them.... which would you recommend and why? I have been leaning toward the Yamaha but i will wait and see what those of you here say...


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Apr 9, 2009)

*Duh....*

DUH YU TINK IT MAGHT HULP WUT KIUND UF BAOT YU 'AVE?


----------



## Hunter Blair (Apr 9, 2009)

its a 16 ft bass tracker... rated for a 60 HP maximum.... it has a blown 60 hp merc. on it now that i gotta get rid of....


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Apr 10, 2009)

Repowering with a merc will save you money, from your list I'd go with Yammy hands down. Yamaha has the best warranty policy in the business. I've seen them warranty stuff they should have said "you idiot, no way" to. Their policy is its better to lose money than a customer. Man, I wonder why American companies are going out of business. Most won't cover things they built sorry. This is hard for me to say as I am a die hard Merc fan, but I build my own. I see it every day. Yammy tells the dealer to let them say no, don't make the decision call them.


----------



## vin-man (Apr 10, 2009)

Friend of mine has a 80hp 4 stroke Yammahopper, and if their 60hp is anything like it, I would buy one hands down. His is a really great motor.  He switched from a Mercury 2 stroke about 4 years ago.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2009)

The etec is the best power to weight ratio of the three.  I've heard nothing but good about the lower hp etecs.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Apr 10, 2009)

*Yamaha 4-stroke*



Hunter Blair said:


> its a 16 ft bass tracker... rated for a 60 HP maximum.... it has a blown 60 hp merc. on it now that i gotta get rid of....




I know a Capt. Bill, who charters out of Santee-Cooper on a DAILY BASIS with a 26 ft pontoon boat. 5 years ago he had to replace his Johnson outboard and chose a Yamaha 4-stroke that other charter boat operators recommended to him. We go out 2-3 times a year with him and he says that the Yamaha 4-stroke is the BEST DECISION HE EVER MADE..... 5 years of almost daily use and only required routine maintenance and a prop change (due to hitting a submerged stump when the lake was way down). Whatever brand you go with, go with a 4-stroke - much quieter and better low end power (also better on environmental issues).


----------



## injun joe (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got a first year production Honda 50 that has been absolutely indestructible. It's done everything from duck hunting on the Mississppi to alligator missions in salt marsh and everything in between. Summer, fall, winter and spring it has performed without a hiccup. I've changed the plugs twice in 13 years and this year it's getting a new impeller.It has had new oil/ filter change every year and I've drained the float bowls once. It's not fast or lightweight but I wouldn't trade it for any two other motors.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 18, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> The etec is the best power to weight ratio of the three.  I've heard nothing but good about the lower hp etecs.



I can go ahead and tell you that the fuel economy on them is not as good as advertised and BRP has admitted that in the last couple of years. That and issues in the exhaust( oxygen sensor issues). I have a friend running a 60 hp now and he gets about 6mpg. I have another friend running a 250 ProXS that gets about the same thing. On a small boat were weight is a concern I would really look at a yamaha 2 stroke. The motors are much more efficiate than the older ones and they have much more horse power at the foot than the same h.p. rated 4 stroke. I wouldn't put a 4 stroke on anything besides a large offshore boat right now and I'm not sure that I would even do that since Merc introduced the ProXS line. I'm not a big Merc fan but I can tell you they have the market on the big blocks like yamaha does on the lower horse power motors.

Etec 60 isn't a bad choice but I wouldn't be afraid of a yamaha 2 stroke ( lighter, faster, good economy, grat warranty and service). Word is the Johnson family wants back in and I fear if that happens the company will disolve.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 19, 2009)

Look into the DuraJet...

http://www.premiermarine.us/refurbished_durajet.htm

This 55Hp one is mine and runs like a scalded dog...


----------



## deltaman (May 10, 2009)

I would like to add one . Tohatsu 50  . it is 2 stroke but fuel inj and it starts like you have never seen . today my son started it for the first time this year and it did not turn over the first time befor it was running great . last year we went to oconee and my boat would not run so we fished with his 16' for two days befor parts came in and he still used about 3 gal less gas than i did . and it weights less . and i can not say enouf about taking care of you . my other son got a 25 tohatsu and it was getting water in the oil . they give him a new motor . It does not get better than that . for me it would be tohatsu or yamaha. hands down . good luck


----------



## Deadringer (Jun 25, 2009)

Never heard of Durajet, but sounds interesting enough...

I know Yamaha makes a great outboard, and my Father in Law loves his E-Tec.  Had it 2+ years and runs without a hiccup.


----------



## jkkj (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a 40 hp e-tec ,for 3 years. It has been a very good motor.Very strong and fast.


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had a 50 hp Yamaha 4 stroke on a 19 ft SC Sundance Skiff and now have a 90 hp Yamaha 4 stroke on a 20 ft CC Sundance Skiff. Best outboards I ever had, hands down. They are quiet, smooth, strong pulling, economical, and bullet-proof. My new one came with a 5 year factory warranty.

I have no reservations whatsoever about recommending Yamaha.


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 30, 2009)

Durajet is a rebranded Johnson...


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 1, 2009)

Out of your list I would choose Yamaha then the Etec but, I would more then likely go with a Suzuki. I would put them as the runner up and one to watch. I choose my Suzuki after a lot of research. I have had mine for 1 year and it works great. My Suzuki was also  $1500 dollars cheaper then the same hp Yamaha.


----------



## oshi (Jul 2, 2009)

yamaha, "hands down"

jmho


----------



## germag (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I do. It means "push".


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 2, 2009)

I've had a 60hp etec for three years now a 24 foot pontoon.  It gets run hard all year long and I've yet to have a problem with it.  Fuel economy is unbelievable with it as well.  The etec gets way better gas mileage than the old 70hp evinrude I had on it and goes the exact same speed.


----------



## tlong286 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you don't want to cuss, buy alot of gas and take it to the shop buy the Honda. I never, ever had even a hiccup and bet my life on it a few trips out to the Gulfstream in questionable weather. Big silver just purred EVERY time.

If it looked good in a skirt I would have taken it out to dinner and a show.

Go 4 stroke for no smoke at trolling speeds regardless of brand. I saved beer money all those years on 2 stroke oil.


----------



## bross07 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yamaha hands down. Mercury is good as well.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 28, 2009)

DuraJet is the name of the pumpjet foot.

Here's the new motor offering...

Evinrude E-Tec

http://www.premiermarine.us/evinrude_pumpjet.htm


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would not count Suzuki out.  Their warranty is by far the best in the industry.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2009)

had a 50 HP Suzuki on my 15' bass boat and it was a great engine.  never failed me and never gave me a lick of problems.  Yamaha and Tohatsu are equally capable as well.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 29, 2009)

You didn't give any info on the blown up Merc but a new powerhead is a whole lot cheaper than a new motor.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Tohatsu or yamaha. Mercurys make good anchors !


----------

